# Genus Phoneyusa



## Phalagorn (May 28, 2005)

_Phoneyusa manicata_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grimlock (May 28, 2005)

Awsome Pics!  Love the underbelly pic.


----------



## Cigarman (May 28, 2005)

alright where the shoobazzle did that species come from? Kinda looks like a blend of AU types and an asian somethingorother. Nice sturdy looking beastie tho.


----------



## Phalagorn (May 29, 2005)

Cigarman said:
			
		

> alright where the shoobazzle did that species come from? Kinda looks like a blend of AU types and an asian somethingorother. Nice sturdy looking beastie tho.


It´s an African species.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
How large is she??

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Phalagorn (May 29, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> How large is she??
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


About 15 cm/6 inch in legspan.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (May 29, 2005)

LOVELY!! very velvety looking and blondi-ish


----------



## NoS (May 29, 2005)

Very nice.
It sort of reminds of a Megaphobema velvetosoma.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 29, 2005)

Phalagorn said:
			
		

> About 15 cm/6 inch in legspan.


Hi Stefan,
Very nice spider!! I hear this genus has some real monsters, do you know how large this species will get??

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Phalagorn (May 31, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Stefan,
> Very nice spider!! I hear this genus has some real monsters, do you know how large this species will get??
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


She is full grown...


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Sep 10, 2012)

from Cameroon

Reactions: Like 3


----------

